# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Londër, shqiptarët bashkë në fushat e futbollit

## Shijaksi-London

10 skuadra me emigrantë do të luajnë një turne futbollistik 

Londër, shqiptarët bashkë në fushat e futbollit 


*Nga Londra Muhamed Veliu*


Sporti magjik i topit me këmbë bashkon emigrantët shqiptarë në Londër në kupën Alban Tarvel, për të tretin vit radhasi. Atë të cilën nuk kanë mundur ta bëjnë shoqatat e emigrantëve, apo përpjekjet e shumë individëve për të pasur një komunitet shqiptar të organizuar, e ka realizuar futbolli dhe dëshira e mirë e biznesmenit Nik Berisha dhe gazetarit Altin Sulçe, për të gjallëruar jetën sportive të emigrantëve. Tashmë, sikurse komunitetet e tjera të emigrantëve në Britaninë e Madhe, të cilat kanë vite që aplikojnë minikampionate futbolli mes tyre, edhe shqiptarët nuk do të mbeten prapa në këtë drejtim. Dje drejtuesit e dhjetë skuadrave shqiptare në Londër janë mbledhur në ambientet e kafe "Alban Deli Café" në Finsbury Park, vetëm pak metra larg stadiumit të Arsenalit në Highbury, ku kanë hedhur shortin e kampionatit në një atmosferë tepër të veçantë e miqësore, që starton më 15 maj 2005 në fushat e gjelbra të Hackneyt, në lindje të kryeqyetit Britanik. Ndeshja finale do të zhvillohet më 26 qershor. Gjatë fjalës përshëndetëse Nik Berisha, presidenti i së vetmes agjenci shqiptare udhëtimesh në Londër, i cili është inicuesi dhe sponsorizuesi i kësaj veprimtarie, e vuri theksin në mbarëvajtjen e kampionatit. Ai tha: "Jam i kënaqur t'ju shikoj të gjithëve së bashku në fillim të këtij aktiviteti. Futbolli tërheq shumë njerëz, këtë e tregon edhe pjesëmarrja juaj këtu. Do të tentoj, së bashku me ndihmën tuaj, që ky kampionat i tretë, që AlbanTravel organizon, të jetë më i mirë dhe më i larmishën se dy të parët." Duke përfunduar, Berisha u shpreh se "Sukesi i këtij kampionati është në duart tuaja. E që të ndodhë një gjë e tillë duhet një Fair-Play nga të gjithë lojtarët". Altin Sulçe, gazetar sportiv me banin në Londër, ideues dhe kordinator i kampionatit, shprehet se "Është kënaqësi që një kampionat i tillë, sado modest në vetvete, po bëhet traditë dhe po hyn në historinë e pashkruar të emigrantëve shqiptarë në Londër, të cilët janë të apasionuar pas futbollit".

----------

